# Snowbird



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

great action pictures.

Mike D


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

I like the peek-a-boo picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, great shots. 
Looks like your boys were having a great time, pure bliss on their faces. 
I like the peek a boo pic too.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Some great action shots. Love the one with the swinging paws.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pics! I can't imagine any other dog enjoying the snow as much as Goldens!


----------



## annaM (Nov 19, 2014)

Love the pictures. We are in Michigan too. On the wait list for our next golden. Getting my fix on the message boards today. Where are you located?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

BRRRR I got cold just ;looking at those wonderful pictures. Looks like they love the snow.


----------

